# cant find diverter part anywhere



## natorresny (Jan 7, 2020)

I started having problems with the diverter in my shower and had someone come and look at it. They said the problem was this piece but could not find it at a couple different plumbing/hardware stores. Now they are suggesting that I need to replace the entire piping system. Was there a way to locate the exact piece I needed? Its a bit smaller than a dime in diameter. Thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yep I have those parts..very rare and expensive...probably cheaper to replace the unit...


----------



## natorresny (Jan 7, 2020)

thank you for your response. Can you help me understand why it's cheaper to replace the unit? The broken piece is so tiny yet the job to replace the entire piping system is going to run in the thousands, removing tiles, replacing piping/diverter, replacing tiles. Im assuming it will be in the thousands, I havent received a quote on it yet.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

natorresny said:


> thank you for your response. Can you help me understand why it's cheaper to replace the unit? The broken piece is so tiny yet the job to replace the entire piping system is going to run in the thousands, removing tiles, replacing piping/diverter, replacing tiles. Im assuming it will be in the thousands, I havent received a quote on it yet.





as soon as you understand you dont belong on this forum..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO SISTER SITE https://www.diychatroom.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yep I have those parts..very rare and expensive...probably cheaper to replace the unit...


You just lost out on $1k plus shipping!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> You just lost out on $1k plus shipping!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


$1250 plus shipping...:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you book a flight for me I'll do it for free, I'll catch a few rays of southern sun. :cool2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> If you book a flight for me I'll do it for free, I'll catch a few rays of southern sun. :cool2:


.... And start the immigration process.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tango*  
_If you book a flight for me I'll do it for free, I'll catch a few rays of southern sun.







_

.... And start the immigration process.


dam foreigners....always looking for a way to sneak into this country.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tango*
> _If you book a flight for me I'll do it for free, I'll catch a few rays of southern sun.
> 
> ...


I guess we need a wall up north as well it seems. :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> I guess we need a wall up north as well it seems. :biggrin:



When I went to florida over the holidays..

It was all Canadians and Mexicans Spanish, French, then English in that order..

And one guy yelling "Kids smoking meth on the roof of my chip truck"... I didn't see any kids or a chip truck


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> I guess we need a wall up north as well it seems. :biggrin:



they need to build a wall with BWVs built into the design so the illegals can flee the USA to the welcome matt in canada..at least the one your prime minister promised them...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they need to build a wall with BWVs built into the design so the illegals can flee the USA to the welcome matt in canada..at least the one your prime minister promised them...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



It's a tactic by the canadian government... we have a massive amount of older generation retiring... 

Someone has to pay for that "free" health care... you let in a bunch of immigrants feed them a whole bunch of infomercials about all these fancy products then the taxes pay for everything...

Immigrants have Families and families are expensive...

I know alot of immigrants and alot of them were told lots of lies about how prosperous and better it would be here... 

Alot have even had to pay to get in one guy said it was to the tune of 100000 dollars.. 

You could buy citizenship.. I dont know if it's still like that but We are all immigrants at some point in time and my french relatives were on pretty much on Jacques Cartier's boat...

For me I dont mind immigrants.. most are respectful... every butt is a potential customer... even better if they dont know what a toilet is lol..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> It's a tactic by the canadian government... we have a massive amount of older generation retiring...
> 
> Someone has to pay for that "free" health care... you let in a bunch of immigrants feed them a whole bunch of infomercials about all these fancy products then the taxes pay for everything...
> 
> ...



we are full here, even legal immigration needs to stop or slow down and stop all illegal immigration and deport all the ones here already and maybe you would make a dent in them..
many come not to work and just get all the freebies, and they clog up the system so working people have to wait for the leeches...
just wait till your country population doubles in size with non working non contributing leeches,,,,your tune will change
they just let the illegal scum to get drivers licenses in new york and they have 4 to 5 hour waits on lines from all the illegals getting licenses....WTF....and right in the license packet is voter registration..another WTF..they are illegal and cant vote..buts thats the democraps plans to try and win..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> we are full here, even legal immigration needs to stop or slow down and stop all illegal immigration and deport all the ones here already and maybe you would make a dent in them..
> many come not to work and just get all the freebies, and they clog up the system so working people have to wait for the leeches...
> just wait till your country population doubles in size with non working non contributing leeches,,,,your tune will change
> they just let the illegal scum to get drivers licenses in new york and they have 4 to 5 hour waits on lines from all the illegals getting licenses....WTF....and right in the license packet is voter registration..another WTF..they are illegal and cant vote..buts thats the democraps plans to try and win..


Talking about illegals, it's so easy for them to get in like the time Trump scared them off into Canada near Montreal, Trudeau let them all in and gave them all free passes, food and water, free healthcare and pocket money. Guess what cartels got in with them and now are plaguing Montreal with mexican cartel. Watch out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Talking about illegals, it's so easy for them to get in like the time Trump scared them off into Canada near Montreal, Trudeau let them all in and gave them all free passes, food and water, free healthcare and pocket money. Guess what cartels got in with them and now are plaguing Montreal with mexican cartel. Watch out.



our country is filled with gangs and organized crime from around the world, waaaaay too late for here...


----------

